# What do you think of rope perches?



## tiggy96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Title -- what do you think of rope perches?

By rope perches, I mean ones like this:










After reading so many tips and through the dangerous toys thread, the general consensus seems to be to avoid toys/accessories with fabrics *without supervision* because they might choke the budgie (if the toy/accessory is very frayed or has loose strings), the budgie might ingest fabric pieces, or they might get their feet stuck in these toys.

*Assuming there is no wear and tear,* is it rare for a budgie to get its nails stuck in one of these perches? Has this happened to anyone here?

I'm wondering because I see these specific perches commonly in photos, it seems to be a very popular item for the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have to be vigilant about checking the wear of the rope perches and ensure your budgies are not chewing on them if you decide to use them.
Some budgies don't chew them at all while others won't leave them alone. With regard to toenails getting stuck - that usually occurs with rope perches that are worn or toys that have fringe.

I used to use them in my budgies' cage but determined it is better to be safe than sorry.*


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

I discarded all rope perches long ago. The perches are natural branches. Feel safer for my budgie this way.


----------



## tiggy96 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Deborah and Gassy for your comments :flowers:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, I never had any issues when I did have a rope perch but I just didn't like the idea that something _could_ happen :dunno: I also use only natural wood perches now :thumbsup:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I use them and am vigilant, checking them every day for wear and tear. My Sweetie has a turned toe (born that way) and the soft cotton is good for his feet. I've natural wood as well, but any other style perches I have I wrap in self-adhesive medical tape to cushion it for him. I think if he didn't have his foot problem I wouldn't bother with them though, they can be a pain to clean properly.


----------

